# 에 받는 = received on ?



## Platino

Hello

I'm going to make a blank form (Example as below)
Received on ..........................
Received on ......12 Jan 2010....
에 받는.................................
에 받는..............12 Jan 2010.......

Please help advise whether my Korean is correct or not.

Thank you


----------



## AKoreanUser

You recieved that on 12 Jan 2010 "in the past." Then you say 에 받은.

2010/1/12(or 2010. 1. 12) 에 받은 can be the answer.


----------



## kzenee

에 받는 ==> 받은 날짜(Date of Receipt)


‘에 받은’ can be used only in a sentence, usually after a date. If you want to use it separately, you should use it like this:

받은 날짜: ____________________________


----------

